# Shooting the Bowtech Experience (VIDEO)



## crmoore83

Draw Cycle looks similar to the Insanity. Looks stiff and about 3/4 the way through it thins out.

Not sure if that how it really is but that's how it seemed in the video. Thanks for posting.


----------



## jdavenp3

What weight were you pulling?


----------



## olemil4me

draw length looked a little long for him so from my experience it tends to multiply any humps in the draw cycle especially at the end of the draw when its to long


----------



## whacknstack55

jdavenp3 said:


> What weight were you pulling?


would like to know this also...nice looking bow, seems pretty dead no jump or kick or anything after the shot, i'm liking what i see!!


----------



## dwagaman

Wow what a lame intro, congratz Bowtech on another year of cheesy hype........................


----------



## sunseteclipsegt

That was gay.


----------



## AddicTioN

agreed on the lame intro..kinda sad to hear its similar to the invasion because i just dont like the draw cycle on that bow..but i wanna shoot one for myself.


----------



## MathewsTech1

dwagaman said:


> Wow what a lame intro, congratz Bowtech on another year of cheesy hype........................


I agree. It was done WAY better for the Insanity at the 2012 ATA. I would have been pissed if I would have traveled a long ways for that enterance. Just release it early like Hoyt and Mathews if this all they can come up with.

That said I still want to shoot the bow and compare it to my Insanity even though I doubt it is going to blow my doors off or anything given the specs.


----------



## lovetohunt93

That bow seems really DEAD on the shot, At least thats how it looks in the video.


----------



## vftcandy

Bowtech just needs to release their bows with everyone else. Every year they hype it up that they are unleashing something that will shock the archery industry. Every year their fail is epic, and they lose customers. They need to get it together and quit all the BS...geez


----------



## 12RingKing

That's got to be the most **** name for a bow....ever.....


----------



## vftcandy

Experience...the Letdown :-(


----------



## sawtoothscream

still cant get over how dumb the unveiling was lol.


----------



## 12RingKing

They need to get back to Bad A deer and spot killing machines.....forget the antics, just antlers!


----------



## Khunter

My personal observation from owning an Invasion, Insanity and CPXL is, if you are in the second to the longest draw setting or especially the longest draw setting, the draw is pretty rough, if you are somewhere in the middle it is much smoother. For instance at my 29.5" draw, the Invasion and Insanity are pretty harsh, but the CPXL is super smooth. Because this bow is a little slower and will go up to a 31" draw I'll bet it would be really smooth in my 29.5" draw slot. A slightly longer ATA, smoother Invasion? Sounds pretty good to me. 
To me it looks exactly like the CPXL, with a 3" shorter riser.

The whole introduction on the back of a Harley raised up on a pole is really lame. It looks like a great, they don't need all the theatrics.


----------



## vftcandy

Pse is the same way on xforce bows...28" and down feels like a different shooter.


----------



## adamst

I think im going to experience the dna for 2013.


----------



## Altec111

Cams still stack like a Mack truck at long DL's?


----------



## BowtechKicks

All ready bashing and you haven't even put your hands on one. I've shot most every brand out there and never had any major issues. Which leads me to my conclusion. What the heck yall doing to your equipment and do you know how to take care of it. Now if a company tries to refine something. It's called crap. They wanted a little smoother for all the the guys crying about the hump. They do and this is what they get. Don't see the chill getting dumped on or the ZXT that is just a Z7 extreme. It took Hoyt how long to join everyone else at the 340+ club. If you don't like it don't buy it. Hey that's just the ol saying. Opinions like an ---hole. Everyone has one.


----------



## AddicTioN

BowtechKicks said:


> All ready bashing and you haven't even put your hands on one. I've shot most every brand out there and never had any major issues. Which leads me to my conclusion. What the heck yall doing to your equipment and do you know how to take care of it. Now if a company tries to refine something. It's called crap. They wanted a little smoother for all the the guys crying about the hump. They do and this is what they get. Don't see the chill getting dumped on or the ZXT that is just a Z7 extreme. It took Hoyt how long to join everyone else at the 340+ club. If you don't like it don't buy it. Hey that's just the ol saying. Opinions like an ---hole. Everyone has one.


I agree with you but your on a forum and on forums this is what we do! Talk about stuff put stuff down and praise some stuff but we all talk about it and give our opinion..I think they out out Wayy to much hype to release that bow...and if they didn't hype it so much I think a lot of people would be wanting to buy it!


----------



## BowtechKicks

AddicTioN said:


> I agree with you but your on a forum and on forums this is what we do! Talk about stuff put stuff down and praise some stuff but we all talk about it and give our opinion..I think they out out Wayy to much hype to release that bow...and if they didn't hype it so much I think a lot of people would be wanting to buy it!


I agree, but the guys all cried about wanting something like it and they get it and cry about it. We're all ways saying women are hard to understand. Put yourself and their shoes. Imagine what they must think when they see this stuff.... I don't mean anything negative to the ladies. Please don't turn me into a puddle of nay pom.


----------



## whacknstack55

12RingKing said:


> That's got to be the most **** name for a bow....ever.....


creed would take that category...


----------



## montana_wild

Ok that was the worst unveiling I think possible. Really? A bow attached to the back end of a harley with the star spangled banner in the background? How bout shooting a flaming arrow across the whole ATA show into an O Bama target? Sorry, just was soo cheesy I had to vent.


----------



## BowArkie

Did he ever shoot it???
I couldn't make it past the bow riding in on a motorcycle


----------



## AddicTioN

BowArkie said:


> Did he ever shoot it???
> I couldn't make it past the bow riding in on a motorcycle


LOL dont forget the guy awkwardly getting off the bike and walking away looking confused...and the guy playing the anthem on stage...lmao


----------



## newbarcher

The unveil was pretty bad. But I will still try the bow out. Going to be replacing my gt500 this year. So just have to go try them all.


----------



## killerloop

Experience: tells me to stick with my Elements.


----------



## orarcher

vftcandy said:


> experience...the letdown :-(


lmao !!!!


----------



## Ou224

Going to experience my Invasion for another year I guess.


----------



## Dredster747

i hear time after time about how guys think the the invasion is the greatest hunting bow ever made, and now they make a smoother, very similar one, and everyone bashes it? So did the invasion suck too??


----------



## spike camp

killerloop said:


> Experience: tells me to stick with my Elements.


:nod:


----------



## Dredster747

Almost all the bashing is about the name or how they unveiled the bow. Last time I checked, that didn't determine how the bow performed. Yeah it was cheezy, but who the hell cares as long as the bow performs well.


----------



## BowArkie

Has bowtech started the countdown to next years bow yet??


----------



## bobstar

might be cheesy but was interesting might be a great shooter handle and feel of the the bow is better seller than speed and no valley have to shoot it looks ........interesting


----------



## drifted.Arrow

bobstar said:


> might be cheesy but was interesting might be a great shooter handle and feel of the the bow is better seller than speed and no valley have to shoot it looks ........interesting


i heard that 2014 bowtech's flagship name is "interesting"
im happy i went with hoyt. for 2013! no chips in finish, no lame name, no need for extra hype. just great bow and not a fashion statement. bowtech lost my respect for them at least for a few more years.
thats just me though.


----------



## strawberryridge

I was actually embarrased for Bowtech while watching that, and this coming from a long time Bowtech guy... They need to get back to archery and leave the antics for Hollywood.


----------



## WCork

strawberryridge said:


> I was actually embarrased for Bowtech while watching that, and this coming from a long time Bowtech guy... They need to get back to archery and leave the antics for Hollywood.


Totally agree. The bow looks good but the intro was ridiculous. The name of the bow is pretty bad too. Hopefully it shoots nicely. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE

That bow looks really impressive at the shot, I wasn't that crazy about the Invasion but would like to shoot this one.


----------



## ike_osu

The bow was long for me. It was the closest they had. It was a 28/60. 

I agree the intro was a big let down. Really cheesy and predictable. I had really hoped for a revamped Destroyer but some on here are right. The Invasion was a great bow and this is an Invasion with a little better draw cycle.


----------



## WadeRolandJames

When I started watching the unveiling and heard the bike revving and saw a lonely bass player start the nat'l anthem.... I cringed and had to look away... That was literally gayer than AIDS... Hopefully the bow performs better than the musician/unveiling... Just my opinion...


----------



## Predator

My thoughts:

I agree that the unveiling was really cheesy and really bad. Whoever is in charge of marketing and promotion at Bowtech (assuming they are coming up with this crap) should be fired. If the idea came from an external ad agency then both the agency and the Bowtech employee that hired them should be fired.

As for the bow, I'm not terribly impressed. I'm sure it's a decent bow but it's not yet obvious to me what the improvements over my Invasion are (btw, the draw cycle on my Invasion is good). Maybe that will become more clear over time.

But I have to agree with one of the posters above that Bowtech is only hurting themselves by waiting until the ATA show only to have an underwhelming "unveiling" of a bow that falls painfully short of revolutionary. I mean if Bowtech had a corner on the market for innovation in bow design and was always able to develop something revolutionary that was at least 2 steps ahead of the competition I could understand it. But nothing could be further from the truth! It's pretty much become a joke. A whole lot of people want to get a bow ordered quickly after they come out so many bows were ordered during the last couple of months of 2012 when Bowtech wasn't even in play. This bow may well be competitive with many of those bows but if it doesn't yet exist then it can't win the competition. And for the last couple of years all Bowtech has accomplished is confirm for most of the market that they aren't capable of releasing a bow that's SO compelling that it's worth waiting a couple more months for. It's one reason I didn't hesitate to order a Spyder Turbo at the end of November 2012 and now that I've seen the new Bowtech it's only served to confirm my decision to not wait (for something less impressive).

Sad to see. Bowtech used to be heavily focused on technology and listening to their customers in terms of their wants and needs. Now it seems they are primarily focused on marketing and hype. They are also not giving us a product offering (in terms of variety/specs) that's anywhere remotely comparative to what Hoyt, PSE or even Mathews is offering.


----------



## psychobaby111

vftcandy said:


> Bowtech just needs to release their bows with everyone else. Every year they hype it up that they are unleashing something that will shock the archery industry. Every year their fail is epic, and they lose customers. They need to get it together and quit all the BS...
> I am not sure if they hype it up, i think it's more like we hype it up.


----------



## Unicron

Man I remember when they put out the Destroyers, the Invasion and hell even the Assassin is an awesome bow. That lineup was solid.

Then they realised they had struck gold and just reworked the Invasion into a faster model, the Insanity. Fine. Oh and they had to do some longer AtA, so lets make an XL. Fine too.

Now I really expected that they made a Invasion XL, that would make sense, not changing a winning team and taking the easier pull and 7" to 35" AtA, or perhaps 34, 36 or w/e.

But basically they redone the Invasion (why!?) with a new design. Sure it might be an awesome bow, but nobody would miss it probably since the Invasion is still there.

The introduction doesn't matter one bit, the pre-hype was more interesting this time around to be honest. The unveil will be forgotten anyway, unless it is really good / really bad. This one definitely struck the super-bad category.
I couldn't resist blurting out the anthem in the ungodly fashion the one-guy-band did on that stage the next time I see someone with this bow on a range / in the woods. Why did it have to be THIS BAD.


----------



## Sheepman

There is a huge difference between listening to your customers and what technological advancement will allow a company to achieve....no matter what the the product/industry. I am sure we all have our perfect bow in mind, but most of those ideas of perfection are not realistic. 

Bowtech will probably keep releasing product at ATA. Why not?? When Mathews, Hoyt, Elite introduce most archers are in a treestand or doing some type of hunting. I'm not going to take a day off during the rut to run to my dealer and shoot a new Mathews or Hoyt. They will be hanging on the shelf in January.

Bottom line if you ask yourself why you don't like the bow I bet it is difficult to come up with a reason without even shooting it.


----------



## Iowa1

drifted.Arrow said:


> i heard that 2014 bowtech's flagship name is "interesting"
> im happy i went with hoyt. for 2013! no chips in finish, no lame name, no need for extra hype. just great bow and not a fashion statement. bowtech lost my respect for them at least for a few more years.
> thats just me though.


Yep, just you......some of us could care less about your random thoughts


----------



## pa.hunter

12ringking said:


> that's got to be the most **** name for a bow....ever.....


 creed is #1 chill #2 experience #3


----------



## WadeRolandJames

pa.hunter said:


> creed is #1 chill #2 experience #3


 #4 how about the Spyder Turbo....im pretty sure if there was one of these in your home, you'd step on it and throw it in the toilet... hahaha, dont get my wrong, I like hoyt and shot them for years, but thats a pretty lamo-namo....pretty darn good shooting bow though too.


----------



## MELLY-MEL

ike_osu said:


> The bow was long for me. It was the closest they had. It was a 28/60.
> 
> I agree the intro was a big let down. Really cheesy and predictable. I had really hoped for a revamped Destroyer but some on here are right. The Invasion was a great bow and this is an Invasion with a little better draw cycle.


this says it all for me, why would i want more mass weight, almost 10 fps speed loss, for a little nicer draw cycle? I dont. I wanted this bow, an insanity, invasion cross, but it should at the least be a 345 bow, and preferably a 350.


----------



## Beentown

pa.hunter said:


> creed is #1 chill #2 experience #3


Next will be the Bowtech Metro....


----------



## pa.hunter

Beentown said:


> Next will be the Bowtech Metro....


bowtech, = grunt


----------



## Squirrel

pa.hunter said:


> creed is #1 chill #2 experience #3


You beat me too it. All lame names.

I think the bow looks good. Not worth all the hype, but I have been saying for awhile that's the downfall of hyping a release like they do. People expect a ground breaking, totally new, awesome bow; and when they just get a refurbished version of an already good bow they are really let down. Bowtech seems to march at the beat of their own drum so I am sure they will make the same "mistake" next year too.


----------



## Nichko

Lol everyone knocking the bow has an avatar from a diff mfg. lame is you guys knocking it with out at least shooting it! lol


----------



## dparsons

Yes I love how the draw is bad by looking at the video. Geee come on


----------



## joeybear

Ridiculous intro from a dumbass on a Harley. I like the looks of the bow, but need to shoot one before I pass any more judgement.


----------



## archerydriven

The experience is over on to the ok archery booth now ike.


----------



## rutnstrut

The reveal was terribly cheesey, and THIS bow doesn't impress me. But I haven't shot it, and I have heard there is something much better being released yet.


----------



## Sheepman

My dealer told me that the IBO rated speed is true. He said that previous bows were slightly inflated. I wouldn't get too hung up on losing 10FPS for a smoother draw. Accuracy is always more important that speed. 

As for the extra weight...where do you think that comes from? I have learned with Bowtech not to get too hung up on ATA, because they make the riser so long...making the riser longer means they added material, so they added weight over the invasion. So, longer riser than the Invasion equals better accuracy....advantage over the Invasion. Longer riser equals deflex riser.....advantage over the Insanity. 



MELLY-MEL said:


> this says it all for me, why would i want more mass weight, almost 10 fps speed loss, for a little nicer draw cycle? I dont. I wanted this bow, an insanity, invasion cross, but it should at the least be a 345 bow, and preferably a 350.


----------



## whacknstack55

Ike so just guessing by how you drew the 60 pound bow,a 70 pounder is going to be a little stiff/rough??


----------



## stork64

Do people actually care about the names of bows, or the 'reveal'? How does that make one bit of difference to me flinging arrows? Am I the only one that cares about things like grip, draw cycle, brace, valley, etc.


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT

ike_osu said:


> The bow was long for me. It was the closest they had. It was a 28/60.
> 
> I agree the intro was a big let down. Really cheesy and predictable. I had really hoped for a revamped Destroyer but some on here are right. The Invasion was a great bow and this is an Invasion with a little better draw cycle.



My Invasion is staying put even if this bow is a littler smoother. It doesn't justify dropping a grand for a little smoothness. With my Invasion I just brought the poundage down a little and added a little more arrow weight and works and is tuned perfectly. If I didn't have my Invasion I would look into this bow, or anyone out there want a smooth shooting CPX style bow def consider it. Shootabililty is more important than speed !!!!!!! Not like 335 IBO is super slow either !!

PEOPLE WHO CARES WIF THE INTRO WAS CHEEZY!! WHAT DID YOU EXPECT THE MOTORCYCLE TO COME DOWN FROM THE RAFTERS LIKE EVIL KENIEVEL !!!!!!!!


----------



## Iowa1

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> My Invasion is staying put even if this bow is a littler smoother. It doesn't justify dropping a grand for a little smoothness. With my Invasion I just brought the poundage down a little and added a little more arrow weight and works and is tuned perfectly. If I didn't have my Invasion I would look into this bow, or anyone out there want a smooth shooting CPX style bow def consider it. Shootabililty is more important than speed !!!!!!! Not like 335 IBO is super slow either !!


That is exactly where I sit as well.


----------



## Diesel-Dog

I will admit, the intro and suspence leading up to it did suck and was a poor idea for a bow that is not "revolutionary" or a complete speed demon. I had no issues with last years as they came out with two very cool bows. I think they should save this kind of "hype" for when they have something truly hot...

With that said am I disappointed with the bow? Not a chance!!! They are claiming it has an easier draw cycle, better shooting, less shock, a 32 ATA and 7" brace. Sounds like a true hunting bow and will be the first bow I shoot this year when I upgrade my 82nd Airborne. I dont care who you are 345 ibo is way fast enough to harvest any big game animal in North America. 

I am happy, they just gave me another bow to choose from...


----------



## KYchessie

stork64 said:


> Do people actually care about the names of bows, or the 'reveal'? How does that make one bit of difference to me flinging arrows?


This.

Must be a lot of "bone collectors" around here. lmao


----------



## nimh

the intro could only be more ghey if they came out with andy dick riding a bowtech reps back.


----------



## mez

I'm sure if the later unveiling was costing them customers they would no longer do this. They are in the business to make money, not impress the AT contingent. As a successful company in a competitive, tough market, they likely have a pretty good grasp of what is working.


----------



## hawkdriver55

BOWTECH.......Please stop PIMPING and just sale your bow for what it is......A BOW!!!! Drop the hollywood red carpet crap and do some marketing 101. Your market base doesn't give a crap about all the "drama".
JUST SALE A GOOD BOW BY SHOWING UP WITH A.......GOOD BOW! Get the lastest TV super hunter to stand on stage with your CEO and talk about how great the new bow is and then put it in the hands of your customers and let it sale its self. 

I was going to ATA this year but family stuff came up. I would have to say that the unveiling would have made me just walk off.


----------



## KYchessie

Since the ATA is not open to the general public, I fail to see how any show intro, lame or otherwise, is going to have an impact on the bow's marketability to the masses when it hits the shelves.


----------



## uobobdun

BowArkie said:


> Has bowtech started the countdown to next years bow yet??


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## aarontriton

I could give a rip how its presented so stop your crying about it as for guys like me who can shoot deer . and want a smooth drawing , shooting with good speed and low noise . this just may be the best bow they make . I know that i have shot and killed many deer with bows that were much slower. I will give this bow plus a few other slower bows a chance before i buy .


----------



## bukfever2

KYchessie said:


> Since the ATA is not open to the general public, I fail to see how any show intro,* lame or otherwise*, is going to have an impact on the bow's marketability to the masses when it hits the shelves.


Some of these companies spend about as much money advertising to dealers as they do to the public, some seem to spend even more.
If they can sell a few dealers they can let the dealers try to sell to the public.
Think of all the companies out there that you never see much advertising from though they manage to stay in business.
Lame or not it sure is getting a lot of attention here.
Good Luck


----------



## Tony219er

Some of you should be designing bows for these big companies.....I mean you all know everything right? 

Btw it looks like a badass bow, good riser geometry, appears to have a smooth DFC, definitely dead on the shot, the bow didn't do anything. Yeah it sucks.


----------



## Tony219er

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> My Invasion is staying put even if this bow is a littler smoother. It doesn't justify dropping a grand for a little smoothness. With my Invasion I just brought the poundage down a little and added a little more arrow weight and works and is tuned perfectly. If I didn't have my Invasion I would look into this bow, or anyone out there want a smooth shooting CPX style bow def consider it. Shootabililty is more important than speed !!!!!!! Not like 335 IBO is super slow either !!
> 
> PEOPLE WHO CARES WIF THE INTRO WAS CHEEZY!! WHAT DID YOU EXPECT THE MOTORCYCLE TO COME DOWN FROM THE RAFTERS LIKE EVIL KENIEVEL !!!!!!!!


Wow! Somebody with sense! Why would they bring out another "speed" bow when they have the Insanity/D350? This bow the Experience completes their line up rather well IMO.....guarantee they sell a ton.


----------



## Fireman324

A cool intro would have been to have someone stand up in the rafters and shoot at a safe target. All everyone would "hear" is the arrow hitn the target! Maybe then everyone would be happy? 

Ill definately be shootn an Experience! Im ready to upgrade from my '07 Black Ice..


----------



## daltongang

I really like the way they brought it in.
Ok no that was pretty stupid. I wonder how much they paid the guy who came up with that lame idea?


----------



## whacknstack55

nimh said:


> the intro could only be more ghey if they came out with andy dick riding a bowtech reps back.


hahahhaahaha this is great right here!!!


----------



## 737flyer

I Experience(d) a Chill and made a Creed to stick with the Spyder.

I don't fault Bowtech for the roll out this year - not every year needs to be a watershed year on bow design. But, it's the flare for the dramatic (silliness) that Bowtech keeps doing that I believe will ultimately turnoff customers.

I have had several Bowtechs (3 Destroyers alone) and am still on their email mailing list. Around October when the likes of PSE, Mathews, and Hoyt (amongst others) announce their new product lines (and even deliver), Bowtech is busy with their little countdown to ATA clock and outright dumb commercials. What do they gain by this? From a marketing standpoint, many, MANY, lost Christmas season sales.

I appreciate the gains that Bowtech has brought to what can often be said is a boring industry. But I don't appreciate silly marketing games and gimmicks. Bowtech needs to give it's customers a smooth, fast, light, accurate bow and continue to provide their industry leading advancements in design and do so in time for the Christmas season to capitalize on lost sales. 

IMHO.


----------



## rutnstrut

Has anyone stopped to think that perhaps this reveal was thrown together as they couldn't have the real flagship bow done? Think about it, they kind of tied themselves to the bike by having it on their site. They aren't going to come right out and say they screwed up and couldn't hit their self imposed deadline.


----------



## masterchef

Diesel-Dog said:


> I will admit, the intro and suspence leading up to it did suck and was a poor idea for a bow that is not "revolutionary" or a complete speed demon. I had no issues with last years as they came out with two very cool bows. I think they should save this kind of "hype" for when they have something truly hot...
> 
> With that said am I disappointed with the bow? Not a chance!!! They are claiming it has an easier draw cycle, better shooting, less shock, a 32 ATA and 7" brace. Sounds like a true hunting bow and will be the first bow I shoot this year when I upgrade my 82nd Airborne. I dont care who you are 345 ibo is way fast enough to harvest any big game animal in North America.
> 
> I am happy, they just gave me another bow to choose from...


I agree that they should reserve the theatrics for something that is greatly dynamic and not for a revised addition. It seems frivolous tome. I think the bow will be nice but for me being a 26 inch draw I need a mix of smooth and speed just to keep up good speeds. Very glad I bought a DNA and switched to pse this year and if I were the guys boss in the pre-video I would fire him for taking so much time just to revise a bow


----------



## masterchef

rutnstrut said:


> Has anyone stopped to think that perhaps this reveal was thrown together as they couldn't have the real flagship bow done? Think about it, they kind of tied themselves to the bike by having it on their site. They aren't going to come right out and say they screwed up and couldn't hit their self imposed deadline.


If that is the case then I would rather them hold off on the release and admit that they are behind that throw together that intro. Jimmy Hendricks was rolling over with that star spangled banner


----------



## bblue21

Ive given it a day to sink in. Im disapointed in bowtech this year. Everything was a let down. The hype, the teaser video, the harley that has no connection at all, the ridiculously awkward unveiling , but mostly the bow. I am a bowtech fan. I have owned the destroyer, invasion, and insanity. Ive loved all three and the only reason each one was sold was to make room for the next one. I will not be making room for the experience. I feel Bowtech released a stagnant product this year. My reasoning is , for much less than the probable $999 price tag you could buy an invasion. A lighter bow with alomost exactly the same specs. In my opinion the "experience" was a bad one.


----------



## olemil4me

Tony219er said:


> Wow! Somebody with sense! Why would they bring out another "speed" bow when they have the Insanity/D350? This bow the Experience completes their line up rather well IMO.....guarantee they sell a ton.


have you not been reading these posts they wont sell any because of the lame intro and it is 10 fps slower lol I agree with you 1000% they will sell a ton and as for the lost speed do you know what 10 fps equals to in arrow drop in a hunting situation which is imo 30 yards and in absolutely nothing you will not notice a difference I can shoot arrows that 70 grains heavier than the arrow I sighted in with at 25 yards and they hit the same spot


----------



## droppin bucks

nimh said:


> the intro could only be more ghey if they came out with andy dick riding a bowtech reps back.


Thats funny right there


----------



## Sukpad89

So I'm gunna go out on a limb and say the previous bows were crotch rockets... Fast, bumpy, exciting... and this new bow is a cruiser... a bit slower, comfy, forgiving... that's what I'm getting form their marketing gimmick.


----------



## mt3darcher

BowtechKicks said:


> All ready bashing and you haven't even put your hands on one. I've shot most every brand out there and never had any major issues. Which leads me to my conclusion. What the heck yall doing to your equipment and do you know how to take care of it. Now if a company tries to refine something. It's called crap. They wanted a little smoother for all the the guys crying about the hump. They do and this is what they get. Don't see the chill getting dumped on or the ZXT that is just a Z7 extreme. It took Hoyt how long to join everyone else at the 340+ club. If you don't like it don't buy it. Hey that's just the ol saying. Opinions like an ---hole. Everyone has one.


the chill did get dumped on hard before everyone shot it. Mathews is the most bashed brand on here. but hey the chill shut em up. lets just see if this new bowtech does the same thing.


----------



## jdavenp3

Im not going to say it is what I was looking for spec-wise at all. However, I bet it is a shooter. To me, the riser design looks awesome and very forgiving. I also bet you could get the weight down to the Invasions weight if you took off all of those dampeners , which I doubt are that overly effective anyways. Can probably take the vibe out with a good stab.

Overall, I wish it was 10-15 fps faster, little shorter, and a little lighter. But if the draw, forgiveness, and quietness is as advertised then I imagine it to be a pretty good bow. If I decide on a backup to the DNA then I will take a hard look at it.


----------



## montana_bow

That intro for the reveal was soooo bad!!! Cheesy and dumber than crap. Wow I'm sure it's a great bow but man that made me want to buy something else.


----------



## 12RingKing

I don't doubt the bow's performance one bit....the invasion is one of my all time favorite bows.

I'm just tired of the "dog and pony" show only to be let down. It was very ghey, and if you don't see that then you have blinders on. I think they did good with the bow itself, however that riser is starting to look a little "waffle-ish"......maybe next year they'll put the verticle pieces in....


----------



## ShootingABN!

Best Bowtech ever. That's what Bowtech said.... Know....


----------



## Mathias

I shot it at the show. No wow factor for me and certainly not capable of bumping my Invasion.


----------



## Tony219er

olemil4me said:


> have you not been reading these posts they wont sell any because of the lame intro and it is 10 fps slower lol I agree with you 1000% they will sell a ton and as for the lost speed do you know what 10 fps equals to in arrow drop in a hunting situation which is imo 30 yards and in absolutely nothing you will not notice a difference I can shoot arrows that 70 grains heavier than the arrow I sighted in with at 25 yards and they hit the same spot


Yep 10 FPS is nothing and no one would notice it without a chrono, but it's senseless arguing with some of these guys and IMO if the Experience was a 360 IBO everyone would be singing a different tune.


----------



## sdbohunter

Jeez, it's almost as slow as Mathew's and Hoyt's 7inch bh bows. Oh wait, Hoyt doesn't even make a 7inch bh hunting bow except for the charger. This new bow must really suck.


----------



## Jascan00

I really wanted to like the Experience, but after shooting it is just another bow. It has nothing that sets it apart from any other bow. It is the first time that I have shot a Bowtech at the ATA show and not at least understood what they where thinking when they designed and marketed a bow. This one I just do not get, we will sell some being a Bowtech dealer but not when put against other bow brands.


----------



## Beentown

sdbohunter said:


> Jeez, it's almost as slow as Mathew's and Hoyt's 7inch bh bows. Oh wait, Hoyt doesn't even make a 7inch bh hunting bow except for the charger. This new bow must really suck.


Hoyt has 14 bows at 6 3/4" brace or more.


----------



## Skeeter 58

First off I want to say thank you to Ike for bringing us some footage of the bow. 

Secondly, I want to say I've never seen so many cry babies and whiners in all my life. Bowtech already has speed bows, a longer ATA bow, short bows, and now a super smooth down the middle bow. 

All of their previous line up is selling like hot cakes. Yet most everyone here is bad mouthing a bow they have never seen, held, or shot. 

I swear to God most of you sound like a bunch of Jr high school girls. 

Way to go guys, oops, I mean girls. 


Skeet.


----------



## PacificPointer

I live about 3 miles from Bowtech and if they were as "Gnar" as they think they are they would of rolled out on a full blown Downhill Mtn Bike since we have the 3rd rated DH/Freeride area right up the road and trails all over the place. The intro to the website is just a cheesy/ghey ...... why rev a 4 stroke like it's a 2 stroke??? LMAO !!!

I was in one of the local archery shops here in Eugene Oregon last night and the dealer had the new BT stuck in with the other bows...... already collecting dust.


----------



## archeryxXx

all I know is my phone was ringing off the hook yesterday about the new bow so it looks like a lot of guys really want a smooth bow. I have it in a few hours and do a report on it..


----------



## 737flyer

Beentown said:


> Hoyt has 14 bows at 6 3/4" brace or more.


My Spyder actually measures 6 7/8". Very, very close to 7".


----------



## Jerry/NJ

Skeeter 58 said:


> First off I want to say thank you to Ike for bringing us some footage of the bow.
> 
> Secondly, I want to say I've never seen so many cry babies and whiners in all my life. Bowtech already has speed bows, a longer ATA bow, short bows, and now a super smooth down the middle bow.
> 
> All of their previous line up is selling like hot cakes. Yet most everyone here is bad mouthing a bow they have never seen, held, or shot.
> 
> I swear to God most of you sound like a bunch of Jr high school girls.
> 
> Way to go guys, oops, I mean girls.
> 
> 
> Skeet.


Thanks Skeet! I couldn't have said it better. I wish alot of these guys could go back to the 60's when all we had were recurves and long bows to pick from! They have no idea how good they have it now.


----------



## coilguy

Skeeter 58 said:


> First off I want to say thank you to Ike for bringing us some footage of the bow.
> 
> Secondly, I want to say I've never seen so many cry babies and whiners in all my life. Bowtech already has speed bows, a longer ATA bow, short bows, and now a super smooth down the middle bow.
> 
> All of their previous line up is selling like hot cakes. Yet most everyone here is bad mouthing a bow they have never seen, held, or shot.
> 
> I swear to God most of you sound like a bunch of Jr high school girls.
> 
> Way to go guys, oops, I mean girls.
> 
> 
> Skeet.


I am not a big fan of bashing things that one has no experiance with either. I appreciate the video being made available to us as well. Although I will say this if it sounds like Jr. High girls are posting here it is probably because their Jr. High boy friends were hired as consultants for the "Experiance" roll out. That was as low budget, bush league, as I could imagine. Not faulting the bow one bit Never shot it so I can't speak to it with credability. I on the other hand, have seen better projects done with a cell phone camera and 2 8th graders for a school project.

CG


----------



## BDevilRon

I really apprecaite the video made as well. I after to say I ripped the new bow a lil and was let down expecting more. Heck, I even stayed tuned hoping for the BIG suprise with a second bow. Really appreciated all the other vids with the new products as well. I doubt bowtech is goingto get many insanity shooters to go to this bow. Me being one, however the more I look at it and from the vid I CAN'T wait to shoot it. I can promise you this, it will shoot all day long with the creek, chill, and spyder and HEY with all the other 330's out there! PERIOD! I really thought they's go after the DNA but hey, it looks like a sweet bow. And yes, all the bashing isn't good for bowtech and of course they are smart enough to see that in the reviews on here. But guess what else, I'd bet the house! They are again in the top 3 in sales next year. They filled a nitch just not the nitch. And ya, like most, don't bash it before you shoot the thing. You can go 5 deep and maybe further with the companies out there making fine bows. Fan boys or not. BOWTECH is still in my opinion leading the way. However in those top 5 or so. There are some fine products out there and each his own. I do wish bowtech would get a lil more radical with some of the camos they offer. Lastly, I will say this. They have one more yr to get this flaking issue resolved or I will be shooting something else next year. On my second set of limbs on the insanity. Best bow I have ever shot. But I am sick of the ppl who say,it's gonna get scretched and warn etc etc. You buy a jag, do you expect the paint to ship and peel when you get in the driveway! Great coverage guys!


----------



## Beentown

Again, I don't think it is about the bow as much as the incoherent message and the hype surrounding it. I am sure this bow is smooth and a great hunting tool but the pre-hype message did not match what the bow is. I mean what is the reason for the Porsche...err...Harley?


----------



## huntingaddict1

I think it was funny how many people were bashing Mathews for making the Creed which is supposed to be a smoother bow that dropped IBO. Now Bowtech comes out with a slower Invasion that is heavier... 

Maybe they both know what they're doing, maybe they don't. But still is funny that all those Bowtech guys were laughing at Mathews for bringing out a bow with a slower IBO, now Bowtech is right there with them.

Not trying to make anybody mad, just a little observing from the outside in.

BTW I bet the Experience will be a nice bow to shoot and very smooth.


----------



## sdbohunter

Beentown said:


> Hoyt has 14 bows at 6 3/4" brace or more.


My point is all the Hoyt Hunting bows (ie spyder series) are under 7 inch bh. Yet nobody is trashing them for being slow.


----------



## Beentown

sdbohunter said:


> My point is all the Hoyt Hunting bows (ie spyder series) are under 7 inch bh. Yet nobody is trashing them for being slow.


You made the the magic number 7" and Hoyt made it just a quarter inch short of that. None of these bows are slow, Hoyt or Bowtech.

One is known for a bit more speed the other for quality. Both have yokes and yokes are good!


----------



## Skeeter 58

If people keep putting so many demands on bow manufacturers to come out with faster and faster bows every year, pretty soon we are going to see prices up near $2,000.00. 

From most everything I read from those that are disappointed with the new Experience [other than the way it was introduced], that's their #1 complaint, even though they've never even shot or seen,the bow yet. 

What's it going to take to make some of you all happy? Is there really anything a smooth 335 fps bow won't kill in North America? Do you really have to have a 355 fps bow to win a 3D shoot? 

I'm far from a fan boy of any manufacturer, especially Bowtech. But give it a break guys and think about it a little more.


----------



## cypert2

Don't know about the bow, but whatever Bowtech paid for that intro was too much.


----------



## Beentown

Skeeter 58 said:


> If people keep putting so many demands on bow manufacturers to come out with faster and faster bows every year, pretty soon we are going to see prices up near $2,000.00.
> 
> From most everything I read from those that are disappointed with the new Experience [other than the way it was introduced], that's their #1 complaint, even though they've never even shot or seen,the bow yet.
> 
> What's it going to take to make some of you all happy? Is there really anything a smooth 335 fps bow won't kill in North America? Do you really have to have a 355 fps bow to win a 3D shoot?
> 
> I'm far from a fan boy of any manufacturer, especially Bowtech. But give it a break guys and think about it a little more.


This bow looks like it could be your "answer".  Going to sell your BT and get this?


----------



## DJO

Skeeter 58 said:


> First off I want to say thank you to Ike for bringing us some footage of the bow.
> 
> Secondly, I want to say I've never seen so many cry babies and whiners in all my life. Bowtech already has speed bows, a longer ATA bow, short bows, and now a super smooth down the middle bow.
> 
> All of their previous line up is selling like hot cakes. Yet most everyone here is bad mouthing a bow they have never seen, held, or shot.
> 
> I swear to God most of you sound like a bunch of Jr high school girls.
> 
> Way to go guys, oops, I mean girls.
> 
> 
> Skeet,
> 
> You seem like a good guy so I am going to address your post. The Experience is just like the 5 or 6 other 32" ATA, 7" BH binary CAMS bows. Nothing sets it apart. This bow has a ton of formidable competition. It is heavier and slower than the 2011 Invasion.
> 
> The Invasion and Insanity have the performance to seperate themselves from the competitors, the Experience does not.
> 
> Yea, it may be smooth, but smoother than the other 5-6 guys? Why so heavy, Hoyt, PSE, Mathews all have lighter bows with similar specs?
> 
> Do you remember the Elite Judge? I suspect the Experience will be similar for Bowtech, a forgettable bow.....swing and a miss.
> 
> I may be wrong, we shall see.


----------



## Beentown

DJO said:


> Skeet,
> 
> You seem like a good guy so I am going to address your post. The Experience is just like the 5 or 6 other 32" ATA, 7" BH binary CAMS bows. Nothing sets it apart. This bow has a ton of formidable competition. It is heavier and slower than the 2011 Invasion.
> 
> The Invasion and Insanity have the performance to seperate themselves from the competitors, the Experience does not.
> 
> Yea, it may be smooth, but smoother than the other 5-6 guys? Why so heavy, Hoyt, PSE, Mathews all have lighter bows with similar specs?
> 
> Do you remember the Elite Judge? I suspect the Experience will be similar for Bowtech, a forgettable bow.....swing and a miss.
> 
> I may be wrong, we shall see.


The one Scottie brought back hit 345 IBO. I am no Bowtech fan but a 32" ATA, 7"BH bow that shoots 345FPS actual is in the tops of its class. Add to that it has the OD binaries and that puts it over the top for me. I still wouldn't buy one as it is too short for my liking and I still don't trust them having QC issues fixed but....Seems like the perfect bow for the whitetail hunter.


----------



## DJO

Beentown said:


> The one Scottie brought back hit 345 IBO. I am no Bowtech fan but a 32" ATA, 7"BH bow that shoots 345FPS actual is in the tops of its class. Add to that it has the OD binaries and that puts it over the top for me. I still wouldn't buy one as it is too short for my liking and I still don't trust them having QC issues fixed but....Seems like the perfect bow for the whitetail hunter.


Wow, 10fps faster than advertised. I know I will get a lot of hate for this comment but - no way. No need to argue, I will respectively disagree with 345fps.

Within two weeks there will be a dozen reports of 332ish speeds. Not hating, just being realistic.


----------



## rutnstrut

Bowtech actually has themselves to blame for the "let down". They have set the bar quite high for a few years now, so to some this is a let down. I would think it's a pretty good "problem" for a company to have. I still think the hype was intended for a different bow, and this one had to fill in.


----------



## Beentown

DJO said:


> Wow, 10fps faster than advertised. I know I will get a lot of hate for this comment but - no way. No need to argue, I will respectively disagree with 345fps.
> 
> Within two weeks there will be a dozen reports of 332ish speeds. Not hating, just being realistic.


Makes sense to me....Insanity cams with an inch more BH. Geometry plays a role as well but not as much as BH/Cams.


----------



## DJO

Beentown said:


> Makes sense to me....Insanity cams with an inch more BH. Geometry plays a role as well but not as much as BH/Cams.


Even Bowtech is laughing at the assertion the Experience will shoot 345. Outside of a few dealers and "super tuners" with hot chronos there is no way this bow shoots over its advertised speed. If you are one of the guys with a bow shooting 10 fps over advertised speeds shoot through another chrono.


----------



## AddicTioN

I really don't get the big deal on speed..at first all I wanted was speed now I just want a smooth draw bow that I can hold back forever and not be shakeing my pins everywhere..I mean heck long bows shoot around 180fps and every big game animal has been taken with a longbow..shot placement is everything heck arrows with good broad heads and shot placement will fly right through a deer..with a trad bow..with more FPS all it dose is fly through faster lol...only thing speed is good for is a flat line arrow travel out to 40ish yards or more..which if your huntin eastern deer then you should rarely maybe never take a shot over 30 yards..if your setup is right


----------



## Beentown

DJO said:


> Even Bowtech is laughing at the assertion the Experience will shoot 345. Outside of a few dealers and "super tuners" with hot chronos there is no way this bow shoots over its advertised speed. If you are one of the guys with a bow shooting 10 fps over advertised speeds shoot through another chrono.


My last bow shot at least 10fps higher than IBO through every chrono it was shot through. Four of them...and I am not a "super tuner". lol


----------



## DJO

Beentown said:


> My last bow shot at least 10fps higher than IBO through every chrono it was shot through. Four of them...and I am not a "super tuner". lol


You should get a job in the archery industry. Bow mfgs. would pay you big bucks if you could show them how to pick up 10 fps faster than advertised speeds. You are far better than any tuner I have ever witnessed in my 20+ years in the industry. The best tuners in my area work hard to meet IBO so in all seriousness I am going to doubt your claims.


----------



## TEXAS 10PT

I have no fight in this but I thought when I shot a 29/60lb Experience it had the stiffest draw for a 60lb that I have ever experienced. It felt closer to 70lbs to me. I still shoot all my bows at 70lbs and this one was right up there.

TEXAS


----------



## chaded

DJO said:


> You should get a job in the archery industry. Bow mfgs. would pay you big bucks if you could show them how to pick up 10 fps faster than advertised speeds. You are far better than any tuner I have ever witnessed in my 20+ years in the industry. The best tuners in my area work hard to meet IBO so in all seriousness I am going to doubt your claims.


Nobody really cares what you doubt if you haven't noticed already since you have posted I don't know how many times about you doubting the speed. I can tell you this much, you look like a fool making statements about people you don't even know. Scottie is a good stand up guy and if he said it was 345 I will bank on it that it was 345. Whether or not the other bows make that speed time will tell but there is no doubt that the one he tested did. Scottie has no reason to fabricate or make up results.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS

All i got to say is dont judge it untill you shoot it! I thought it felt great.


----------



## DJO

chaded said:


> Nobody really cares what you doubt if you haven't noticed already since you have posted I don't know how many times about you doubting the speed. I can tell you this much, you look like a fool making statements about people you don't even know. Scottie is a good stand up guy and if he said it was 345 I will bank on it that it was 345. Whether or not the other bows make that speed time will tell but there is no doubt that the one he tested did. Scottie has no reason to fabricate or make up results.


I never made a statement about anyone but you. I simple doubted your claim of having 4 bows shooting 10 fps over IBO. When the real world speeds come back as 335 for the Experience, which they will, you can apologize for the foolish post above.

Scottie is a stand up guy, no doubt. I reserve the right to doubt any bow shooting 10 fps faster than advertised. Sorry it hurts your feelings.


----------



## arrowman2317

For the last several years I have waited for the NEW Bowtech.......so every year I bought another brand based on speed alone....except last year I bought the CPXL thinking I was misguided on the "speed freak thing" now I am glad I bought the CPXL but still miss the 22fps that the leading speed brand boasts. Mind you at my draw length I was getting 324fps out of the CPXL and 346 out of year older Brand A bow that was 1/2 inch longer draw length shooting the same arrow. Load up the arrow weight and see a completely different critter with a quicker break off in performance than I expected.
So I have not shot the new Bowtech Experience, I am sure it shoots very well. But with all other things looked at it is short ATA, and compared to the fastest bow, slow. Does this make it less desirable for me Hell yes I say, I buy a Bowtech for 3D shooting, and Hunting at all distances from prairie, mountain, to tree stand, where FPS may mean a kill or a blood trail. A small distance error will be covered by FPS, and the KE will be significantly higher to boot.
Come on Bowtech get back to where you came from with speed being number one and two being able to draw and hold on target till the shot opportunity presents itself. The new flag ship is better at what?


----------



## Beentown

DJO said:


> You should get a job in the archery industry. Bow mfgs. would pay you big bucks if you could show them how to pick up 10 fps faster than advertised speeds. You are far better than any tuner I have ever witnessed in my 20+ years in the industry. The best tuners in my area work hard to meet IBO so in all seriousness I am going to doubt your claims.


You can doubt cdpcook, myself and quite a few others that were easily getting 350+ out of our Burners. Heck I have seen or done tunes on many Hoyts and PSE's that have achieved WAY over IBO. I agree I have seen hot chronos. The first one Scottie ran hit 345. Will others do that he tunes also? We will see. But your passive aggressive attitude is laughable. Go kick your dog and release the anger... 

29/69.5lbs



















The "best" local tuners don't even know what a two track binary is most places so that doesn't say much. If you have to "work hard" to get IBO with Bowtech, PSE or Hoyt you need to practice more and apparently 20 years hasn't been long enough to learn a simple machine...<----- See I can do passive aggressive also.


----------



## dmgiss

Agree or not, the hype always gets tons of attention for the unveiling at the ATA. How can anyone not like an entrance from a Harley Davidson? Their marketing is genius because it gets most of the attention at the biggest archery show of the year. Theres always a huge crowd waiting for the unveiling. Whether you like or dislike the new Experience, is irrelevant, because if you don't like this one, they have already covered all the other bases with the former released bows. Its hard to believe people are actually saying 335 fps is now a slow bow?? They now have the most complete lineup of bows on the market. People always bash and hate what they themselves can't achieve.
When all you guys go and actually shoot this new bow, come back and give an honest review, until then it's all speculation. Honestly what was everyone expecting? To reinvent the wheel? Archery technology has just about reached its limit, so shoot what you like and continue to bash and hate what you can't live up to. There are many choices of bows out there, so shoot what makes you feel good.....I do, and it'll be Bowtech...have a great day everyone!


----------



## chaded

DJO said:


> I never made a statement about anyone but you. I simple doubted your claim of having 4 bows shooting 10 fps over IBO. When the real world speeds come back as 335 for the Experience, which they will, you can apologize for the foolish post above.
> 
> Scottie is a stand up guy, no doubt. I reserve the right to doubt any bow shooting 10 fps faster than advertised. Sorry it hurts your feelings.


You must be out of your mind. And who are you talking to? I never claimed to have 4 bows shooting 10 fps over IBO. And you never made a statement about anyone? Let me refresh your memory. You don't have to be a genius to realize what you are saying about Scottie's results. He's a stand up guy huh? But you are calling him a liar whether you want to admit to it or not saying that he needs to shoot the bow through a different chronograph. Check his other results for other bows and you will see they weren't inflated, so why would this would all the sudden be? You didn't hurt my feelings trust me and I am certainly not going to apologize unless for some reason Scottie finds that he made a mistake in his findings with this particular bow. 





DJO said:


> Even Bowtech is laughing at the assertion the Experience will shoot 345. Outside of a few dealers and "super tuners" with hot chronos there is no way this bow shoots over its advertised speed. If you are one of the guys with a bow shooting 10 fps over advertised speeds shoot through another chrono.


----------



## shooter74

really how dumb was that and where did they get the guy to drive the bike lol how funny nice going bowtech lol


----------



## Crackers

The Invasion is the stiffest to draw out of all the overdrive cam systems. The new bow is smoother, quieter (quietest of them all) and you don't really notice it at the shot. Still Playing


----------



## bow_hunter44

Crackers said:


> The Invasion is the stiffest to draw out of all the overdrive cam systems. The new bow is *smoother*, quieter (quietest of them all) and you don't really notice it at the shot. Still Playing


Is it the smoothest of them all? That would be the clincher for me.... Is it as smooth as a New Breed Genetix?


----------



## Buzz414

nimh said:


> the intro could only be more ghey if they came out with andy dick riding a bowtech reps back.


lol...Now that's just wrong......Funny!....but wrong.......LMAO


----------



## 12RingKing

I think it's funny how people come out and say, "Don't judge it until you shoot it."

Why not? We have that right. I guess us "bashers" have to preface every comment with "My initial impression without shooting it"

Dumb IMO. THe name is stupid, they made a lot of hype over nothing with the countdown and the Harley.


----------



## BMG

12RingKing said:


> I think it's funny how people come out and say, "Don't judge it until you shoot it."
> 
> Why not? We have that right. I guess us "bashers" have to preface every comment with "My initial impression without shooting it"
> 
> Dumb IMO. THe name is stupid, they made a lot of hype over nothing with the countdown and the Harley.


Blah blah blah blah blah


----------



## crater

Skeeter 58 said:


> If people keep putting so many demands on bow manufacturers to come out with faster and faster bows every year, pretty soon we are going to see prices up near $2,000.00.
> 
> From most everything I read from those that are disappointed with the new Experience [other than the way it was introduced], that's their #1 complaint, even though they've never even shot or seen,the bow yet.
> 
> What's it going to take to make some of you all happy? Is there really anything a smooth 335 fps bow won't kill in North America? Do you really have to have a 355 fps bow to win a 3D shoot?
> 
> I'm far from a fan boy of any manufacturer, especially Bowtech. But give it a break guys and think about it a little more.


I'm with Skeeter on this one... Bowtechs just filling the hole in their lineup. Now they have a smooth, forgiving hunting bow. Have you seen any videos so far of guys shooting it and being disappointed _after_ they shoot it? no! The folks who are disappointed are the ones who haven't shot it yet. I thought the harley was cool too. Hard connection to make, but brought something different that no one has done yet.


----------



## bowtech user

Looks like a nice bow


----------



## Crackers

I am having fun with it. I have never hid the fact that I really didn't like the Invasion as all the others were smoother and longer ata. Now they have a 32" ata with 7" with good speed and nice draw and it's like a Tribute on steroids. It's not the fastest but it has it's place and I'm shooting broad heads like field points with 3 different shafts and two different heads.


----------



## Mathias

Amazing how we're all so different. I like the Invasion draw the best of the three.


----------



## 13bonatter69

Crackers said:


> I am having fun with it. I have never hid the fact that I really didn't like the Invasion as all the others were smoother and longer ata. Now they have a 32" ata with 7" with good speed and nice draw and it's like a Tribute on steroids. It's not the fastest but it has it's place and I'm shooting broad heads like field points with 3 different shafts and two different heads.


Come on out with it ol buddy....whats the true IBO from your calculations?


----------



## jfox

As a shop owner and a bowhunter I am Damn glad they dont release the new bow until after hunting season. This keeps the Joe from buying the bow on oct 1st and hunting the 2nd. this gives everyone the oppurtunity to shoot all the new flagships and decide on what they will hunt with in the upcoming season. why introduce a bow in october when your already good to go to the woods with the bow you have? I only wish everyone did the same. Only My opinion


----------



## tack09

Well said sir, I could not agree more!


jfox said:


> As a shop owner and a bowhunter I am Damn glad they dont release the new bow until after hunting season. This keeps the Joe from buying the bow on oct 1st and hunting the 2nd. this gives everyone the oppurtunity to shoot all the new flagships and decide on what they will hunt with in the upcoming season. why introduce a bow in october when your already good to go to the woods with the bow you have? I only wish everyone did the same. Only My opinion


----------



## bow_hunter44

jfox said:


> As a shop owner and a bowhunter I am Damn glad they dont release the new bow until after hunting season. This keeps the Joe from buying the bow on oct 1st and hunting the 2nd. this gives everyone the oppurtunity to shoot all the new flagships and decide on what they will hunt with in the upcoming season. why introduce a bow in october when your already good to go to the woods with the bow you have? I only wish everyone did the same. Only My opinion


Agreed!


----------



## southgaboy

Skeeter 58 said:


> First off I want to say thank you to Ike for bringing us some footage of the bow.
> 
> Secondly, I want to say I've never seen so many cry babies and whiners in all my life. Bowtech already has speed bows, a longer ATA bow, short bows, and now a super smooth down the middle bow.
> 
> All of their previous line up is selling like hot cakes. Yet most everyone here is bad mouthing a bow they have never seen, held, or shot.
> 
> I swear to God most of you sound like a bunch of Jr high school girls.
> 
> Way to go guys, oops, I mean girls.
> 
> 
> Skeet.


Well Said!!


----------



## '10destroyer340

jfox said:


> As a shop owner and a bowhunter I am Damn glad they dont release the new bow until after hunting season. This keeps the Joe from buying the bow on oct 1st and hunting the 2nd. this gives everyone the oppurtunity to shoot all the new flagships and decide on what they will hunt with in the upcoming season. why introduce a bow in october when your already good to go to the woods with the bow you have? I only wish everyone did the same. Only My opinion


I haven't been around long. But I was told all manufacturers used to release new bows at the ata. Don't know if it's true or not. My dealer told me that Bowtech does it to give their dealers more time to sell the last years models. Some may release early just to get more sales, I don't know. All I know is there are always seems to be a lot of new bows for sale after the ata show.


----------



## '10destroyer340

Crackers said:


> The Invasion is the stiffest to draw out of all the overdrive cam systems. The new bow is smoother, quieter (quietest of them all) and you don't really notice it at the shot. Still Playing


What type of rest are you using?


----------



## Crackers

It's a QAD HDX with out the cord being cut


----------



## stringunnr

dwagaman said:


> Wow what a lame intro, congratz Bowtech on another year of cheesy hype........................


I agree.....lame. If a bow is good it doesnt need a tacky bit.


----------



## Scottie/PA

DJO said:


> Even Bowtech is laughing at the assertion the Experience will shoot 345. Outside of a few dealers and "super tuners" with hot chronos there is no way this bow shoots over its advertised speed. If you are one of the guys with a bow shooting 10 fps over advertised speeds shoot through another chrono.


That's funny you make these assumptions and you haven't put the bow through any tests. Trust me Bowtech is not laughing. They know what they did. I just spoke to someone at Bowtech and he flat out said the Experience was about 10 fps slower than the Insanity. He also said the Experience could have easily been rated at 342 IBO. 

As far as the hot chrono goes, I bought three Beta Shooting Chronys. All were within 1 fps of the other.


----------



## 138104

How does the draw of the Experience compare to the Insanity CPXL?


----------



## Scottie/PA

Perry24 said:


> How does the draw of the Experience compare to the Insanity CPXL?


To me, they are very, very similar. The CPXL may feel a touch smoother.


----------



## 138104

Scottie/PA said:


> To me, they are very, very similar. The CPXL may feel a touch smoother.


Good to know! I've always been intrigued by the Overdrive cams, but haven't shot any since the Destroyer first came out. I'll have to keep an eye out for CPXL this spring. Unfortunately, I can't afford new bows anymore, so the used bow market is my friend.


----------



## ShootingABN!

So this one yours? Tribute on Steriods.... Can't wait to hear a full review from you. 



Crackers said:


> The Invasion is the stiffest to draw out of all the overdrive cam systems. The new bow is smoother, quieter (quietest of them all) and you don't really notice it at the shot. Still Playing


----------



## fishdoc

New Insanity looks nice.
Mathews Chill looks nicer.Thats what ive ordered.


----------



## 138104

I had a chance to look at the Experience this weekend and the finish was flawless. It was a nice looking machine. I wanted to shoot it, but my daughter derailed a Mission Craze by torquing the hell out of it and the guy at the shop made her upset, so we had to leave. There was no damage done to the Craze, so I'm not sure why he was being rude to her. He also had the bow set at 8#, so that probably contributed to it derailing.


----------



## pseshooter84

Beentown said:


> Next will be the Bowtech Metro....


hilarious


----------



## 45er

*I agree with this post*



BowtechKicks said:


> All ready bashing and you haven't even put your hands on one. I've shot most every brand out there and never had any major issues. Which leads me to my conclusion. What the heck yall doing to your equipment and do you know how to take care of it. Now if a company tries to refine something. It's called crap. They wanted a little smoother for all the the guys crying about the hump. They do and this is what they get. Don't see the chill getting dumped on or the ZXT that is just a Z7 extreme. It took Hoyt how long to join everyone else at the 340+ club. If you don't like it don't buy it. Hey that's just the ol saying. Opinions like an ---hole. Everyone has one.


While BowTech's choice of how they introduce their new bows doesn't particularly appeal to me personally, it's amazing how many people feel compelled to share their unfounded opinions on the quality of *any equipment *before they even hold it in their hands! That has to be the definition of stupidity!! And as for innovation, BowTech has lead the field in this category for many years. Hoyt hasn't changed anything but slight cam designs for years until they came out with the Spyder this year with that weird whatever-they-call-it between the limbs. Doesn't matter to me that they didn't change risers, I still think they make great equipment and wouldn't "bash" them. And as for the waffle-iron riser Mathews series, where is the innovation there? And who should really care if that riser produces a nice product? 

Oh well, I know I wasted a few minutes posting this, but it kept me from starting some work I don't want to do. lol


----------



## BMG

fishdoc said:


> New Insanity looks nice.
> Mathews Chill looks nicer.Thats what ive ordered.


Good to know, I'm in the market for the nicest looking bow possible too, never mind how it shoots I want the nicest looking one available.


----------



## KYchessie

Perry24 said:


> my daughter derailed a Mission Craze by torquing the hell out of it and the guy at the shop made her upset, so we had to leave. There was no damage done to the Craze, so I'm not sure why he was being rude to her. He also had the bow set at 8#, so that probably contributed to it derailing.


Was she shooting it to potentially purchase or just playing with it? Most shops that I've ever had experience with don't take someone fiddling with a bow and drawing it without an arrow, much less derailing it, with a whole lot of humor. That's why most of them zip tie the string and cables until they are going to be shot.


----------



## bowtech2006

I shot the experience at 29" and loved the feel and everything about almost bought it right then but asked dealer to put it to 31" draw and it was the worse drawing Bowtech ever! I was like holy s$%& and handed it back to dealer and said nope not buying it he said why, i said pull it back now and he was like holy cow and he goes i understand now. The last 3" of draw was like trying to pull more then 70lbs and bow was at 60.7lbs. Im a huge Bowtech fanboy but i dont know why bowtech would put that bow out to 31" draw when it feels that bad. It shot awesome at 29" tho. For the ones that says the bow was out of tune im sure it was a little but before you bash me shoot it at 29 and then 31" and let me know.


----------



## Crackers

I have shot it at every draw length and it is much better at 31 then the CPXL and I made the comment to all in the shop the day we did this. My shoulder is about shot but it gave me no trouble at 31. Every ones experience will be different so no bashing you from me


----------



## Dust'em

bowtech2006 said:


> I shot the experience at 29" and loved the feel and everything about almost bought it right then but asked dealer to put it to 31" draw and it was the worse drawing Bowtech ever! I was like holy s$%& and handed it back to dealer and said nope not buying it he said why, i said pull it back now and he was like holy cow and he goes i understand now. The last 3" of draw was like trying to pull more then 70lbs and bow was at 60.7lbs. Im a huge Bowtech fanboy but i dont know why bowtech would put that bow out to 31" draw when it feels that bad. It shot awesome at 29" tho. For the ones that says the bow was out of tune im sure it was a little but before you bash me shoot it at 29 and then 31" and let me know.


How do you say"coughbull****cough", I shot it at 74 lbs 31"and it drew smoother and far better than a Spyder 34 at 29" at 72 lbs was also quieter than than the Hoyt. I also have been shooting a D 340 at 70lbs with a 31" draw and the Experience is better drawing and quieter than the 340. I also watch some Mathews fellers draw one at 67 lbs at 29" and I believe both changed brands on the spot. Again I've been shooting a 31" draw for years and this is one of the nicest drawing bows to date.


----------



## csekol

creed would take that category...

I agree, even though I'm thinking of buying one. lol


----------



## 138104

KYchessie said:


> Was she shooting it to potentially purchase or just playing with it? Most shops that I've ever had experience with don't take someone fiddling with a bow and drawing it without an arrow, much less derailing it, with a whole lot of humor. That's why most of them zip tie the string and cables until they are going to be shot.


No, we were with a tech and looking to purchase the bow. He set it to her draw length and she had had taken a couple of shots. He adjusted it some more and after that is when it derailed. I think the issue was the draw weight was too light. Of course, I felt he over reacted and it made her think she did something wrong. There was nothing wrong with the bow and I tried to get her to shoot it again after he got the harnesses back on, but she wanted nothing to do with it. I think we will stick with her recurve a little longer.


----------



## Beentown

I shot this bow today and it is for real!

Definitely faster than a 335 bow
Quiet
Low if any vibe
Natural Shooter

Almost put my Impact up for sale right there! Seriously and I have a crush on my Impact right now. Both are awesome but different. A 60# Experience with a 450 grain arrow would be a hard hunting combo to beat. I would like to shoot a Defy side by side with an Experience.


----------



## Chasin Stoney

OK Crackers, you have posted on this thread a few times now. Now for the answer we are all waiting for. SPEEDS PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Liv4Rut

I personally hated the bow when I shot it, yep absolutely hated it, for sure hated it.........Well thats at least what I keep telling myself because I fell in love with it!! Man what a sweet solid shooter. Now if $900 would fall off the ole money tree I would be set. With a kid on the way in 3 weeks from today it isn't going to happen. I knew I shouldn't of shot it!!


----------



## Tee-Md

Ou224 said:


> Going to experience my Invasion for another year I guess.


I'm with ya on that. I love my Invasion. Never missed a deer with it yet. Never lost one I have shot. Not the smoothest draw cycle but I knew that when I bought it. Still love to shoot it all the time. I do not see the need to buy something new when I am shooting a such a great product.


----------



## Crackers

Chasin Stoney said:


> OK Crackers, you have posted on this thread a few times now. Now for the answer we are all waiting for. SPEEDS PLEASE!!!!


29/60 peep and loop IBO 337


----------



## bornagain

Crackers said:


> 29/60 peep and loop IBO 337


So there you go an advertised IBO of 335 in reality going 347fps. I hope this makes the doubters happy.


----------



## swbuckmaster

bornagain said:


> So there you go an advertised IBO of 335 in reality going 347fps. I hope this makes the doubters happy.


 Ahem he said 337 not 347



Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## va limbhanger

swbuckmaster said:


> Ahem he said 337 not 347
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Yes, but isn't there a standard deduction for "IBO" at 70lbs. vs. "IBO" at 60lbs.? Also, it sounded to me as if Crackers was saying he ended up shooting 2fps. faster than IBO. I wonder did he mean his results yielded a speed 2fps. faster than IBO at 70 lbs.?


----------



## swbuckmaster

va limbhanger said:


> Yes, but isn't there a standard deduction for "IBO" at 70lbs. vs. "IBO" at 60lbs.? Also, it sounded to me as if Crackers was saying he ended up shooting 2fps. faster than IBO. I wonder did he mean his results yielded a speed 2fps. faster than IBO at 70 lbs.?


No ibo is ibo 5 grain arrow per lb draw weight.

He got it shooting 2 fps faster. You can do this taking the wax off a string.

Im not nocking the bow. I actually want one. They look and shoot awesome

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chasin Stoney

Thanks Mike. Just to clarify, you got it to shoot 337 IBO(2 fps faster than advertised) and not 337 at 29/60? Cause that would be a crazy 357 IBO!!


----------



## va limbhanger

swbuckmaster said:


> No ibo is ibo 5 grain arrow per lb draw weight.
> 
> He got it shooting 2 fps faster. You can do this taking the wax off a string.
> 
> Im not nocking the bow. I actually want one. They look and shoot awesome
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


I'm not sure exactly the reasoning, but look at back country calculator and put in an IBO speed of 350, 70 lbs., 30", 350gr., and 0 on the string. = 350fps

Then use the same IBO (350), 60lbs., 30", 300gr., and 0 on the string.=345fps


----------



## volner1

Sold my element for a insanity cpxl! They just need longer ata bows


----------



## Crackers

Chasin Stoney said:


> Thanks Mike. Just to clarify, you got it to shoot 337 IBO(2 fps faster than advertised) and not 337 at 29/60? Cause that would be a crazy 357 IBO!!


I have the flu so I did go back and read what I wrote to make sure I didn't make a mistake. 29/60 with peep and loop 337 fps IBO. The bow shot 347 @ 30" and 357 @ 31". I didn't think much about the speed until I noticed the the bow was on 29" setting and of course the IBO on the bow is at 30" so I was very pleased when I started going through all the draw length settings.

Edit: Sorry just read where I forgot to mention 29/60 above this causing confusion I guess


----------



## swbuckmaster

What would be the speed at shorter draw lengths. Meaning some bows are more efficient at shorter draws then others. 

Is this bow a speed robber at shorter draws?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crackers

swbuckmaster said:


> What would be the speed at shorter draw lengths. Meaning some bows are more efficient at shorter draws then others.
> 
> Is this bow a speed robber at shorter draws?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


313 at 27"


----------



## NYSBowman

Ike, seems like you have a small case of target panic. am I correct?

I've seen a couple of your vids(including the vid in this thread)...and it seems like as soon as your finger gets anywhere near the trigger, the shot goes off. 

Just an observation.


----------



## Trophyhunter45

Same thing for me witht he Insanity last year! I was dead set on switching to the Z7 but after shooting I was HOOKED! Needless to say some $1,300 ltr complete set up. I stayed with bowtech. Honestly like a lot of folks was hoping for something diff this year but those i know have shot it. Tell me not to! It's butter! And they say I will be just as hooked on the Experience! Can't see me laying down my Insanity for it but can't wait to shoot it. Benn recovering from back surgery so it's been on hold.


----------



## curt514

Crackers said:


> I have the flu so I did go back and read what I wrote to make sure I didn't make a mistake. 29/60 with peep and loop 337 fps IBO. The bow shot 347 @ 30" and 357 @ 31". I didn't think much about the speed until I noticed the the bow was on 29" setting and of course the IBO on the bow is at 30" so I was very pleased when I started going through all the draw length settings.
> 
> Edit: Sorry just read where I forgot to mention 29/60 above this causing confusion I guess


Were all of these speeds using a 5gr per pound arrow at 60lb?


----------



## Crackers

curt514 said:


> Were all of these speeds using a 5gr per pound arrow at 60lb?


Yes. That's why I said IBO. I don't have time to run all different weight shafts through the bows and many here seem to have magic charts that tell them how fast bows shoot any way lol 

This bow set at 29/60 is shooting a 404gr arrow at 299fps.


----------



## bornagain

swbuckmaster said:


> Ahem he said 337 not 347
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


" Ahem " at 29" so if you add 10fps for the one inch below the draw length of 30" it is 347fps. A 29" bow shooting an IBO weight arrow 5gr per pound 337fps means it's a 347fps IBO that is 12fps over advertised IBO not 2fps.


----------



## Top_Pin_Archery

I got one in the shop and threw a rest on it and put to 30" draw and went draw the bow and I thought they put the strings on wrong! I don't know about anyone else but at 30" draw and 72 pounds.... It was miserable! Just kept in stacking up. This is MY PERSONAL OPINION HERE FOLKS... That being said, the thing is damn fast! 425 grain arrow through my chrono at the shop 4 times at 323 fps every single time... The draw is just rough at 30"


----------



## curt514

Crackers said:


> Yes. That's why I said IBO. I don't have time to run all different weight shafts through the bows and many here seem to have magic charts that tell them how fast bows shoot any way lol
> 
> This bow set at 29/60 is shooting a 404gr arrow at 299fps.


That is what I thought but I just wanted to make sure. A 404gr arrow at 299fps at only 60lbs is smoking. I would never question you but I just wanted to make sure that I was reading it right.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Crackers said:


> 313 at 27"


O my now im excited. Ive got to have one!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## La Wildman

strawberryridge said:


> I was actually embarrased for Bowtech while watching that, and this coming from a long time Bowtech guy... They need to get back to archery and leave the antics for Hollywood.


Bingo !!!!


----------



## Crackers

curt514 said:


> That is what I thought but I just wanted to make sure. A 404gr arrow at 299fps at only 60lbs is smoking. I would never question you but I just wanted to make sure that I was reading it right.


Dealing with the Flu there's no telling what I could of wrote LOL. This stuff sucks


----------



## nwmn

Did you put custom strings on that bow? I thought the ones I have seen have all red, those look black and red. That is the only thing I am not sure I like on the camo bow, is red string silencers and all red strings.


----------



## Crackers

My strings. Yep they are straight red from the factory


----------



## boonerbrad

Is the only difference between the insanity and the experience the 1" brace height? If so i thought how the heck could that 1" rob the bow of 20 fps. Now i see that my gut feeling is correct. The bow is just as fast as a D340. That crap sure hangs on doesn't it Mike.


----------



## crmoore83

Boonerbrad said:


> Is the only difference between the insanity and the experience the 1" brace height? If so i thought how the heck could that 1" rob the bow of 20 fps. Now i see that my gut feeling is correct. The bow is just as fast as a D340. That crap sure hangs on doesn't it Mike.


Well outside of the 1" brace height the geometry of the riser is different also which would change the power stroke of the draw cycle and thus changing the speed some. Personally I believe that Bowtech set the IBO low similar to what Hoyt and PSE do.


----------



## shine

I finally got a chance to shoot the Experience a few days ago. A lot of it is how it fits you. For me, I was super impressed. I’ve had 4 Bowtechs and Destroyer 340 is my go to bow these days. A big thing I look for is “balance” in the bow – Experience has that at my settings. It’s certainly a bow I would want to own. That said, Bowtech’s past few years of quality problems and customer service issues has put the brakes on adding any more of their products to the lineup. Some really solid design, but it will be a long while before I will have a level of trust with them again.


----------



## Hippie Chris

I respect everyone's likes and dislikes about this video. Looked to me it was shot with a smart phone. But anywho they are giving the bike away as a prize if you go online and look! That's the main reason for the bike! N the bow should have been Named the awesome! just sayin . Rock on with your bad self.


----------



## jhall239

I guess I just don't understand or maybe it just happens to be right for me but, I didn't have any issues with the Experience @ 30 draw, finally figured out I could go to 31" and still well pleased
It was different at first but after 100 shots or so it is just a straight smoothe and easy pull.


----------



## highwaynorth

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> My Invasion is staying put even if this bow is a littler smoother. It doesn't justify dropping a grand for a little smoothness. With my Invasion I just brought the poundage down a little and added a little more arrow weight and works and is tuned perfectly. If I didn't have my Invasion I would look into this bow, or anyone out there want a smooth shooting CPX style bow def consider it. Shootabililty is more important than speed !!!!!!! Not like 335 IBO is super slow either !!
> 
> PEOPLE WHO CARES WIF THE INTRO WAS CHEEZY!! WHAT DID YOU EXPECT THE MOTORCYCLE TO COME DOWN FROM THE RAFTERS LIKE EVIL KENIEVEL !!!!!!!!


No people expect something really cool, like releasing them on Face Book.


----------



## yurch0111

seems vibe free and well balanced


----------



## BeastofEast

necro post?


----------

